# Taking Pictures/Videos of Locomotive Cabs



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 12, 2016)

I've been hearing lately that if crews let railfans into locomotive cabs, they can get fired if found out about it. Why is this?

And also, I've heard lately that most of the time, crews will let you take pictures or videos of the cab, but not to post it on any social media. Why is this?


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 12, 2016)

Your second sentence is answered by your first!

Basically, "visitors" are not allowed. FRA rules I suppose.

You need official permission from the railroad (at a level higher than an engineer or conductor).

It is not uncommon to have access to locomotive cabs at rail display events such as Amtrak's National Train Day.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 12, 2016)

Liability issues and insurance reasons are what I've always been told.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 12, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Liability issues and insurance reasons are what I've always been told.


What sort of liability? Someone getting hurt by equipment, even though it was THEIR fault, not the railroad's?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's a real question. How do young people today find new hobbies and eventual careers without being turned away or getting into trouble "for their own safety?"


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2016)

Alas, we live in a litigation happy society.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep, the Nanny State pushed by Lawyers and Safety Gurus is today's Norm! But Social Media and the Net is causing people to lose jobs, be sued and even get Arrested, so railroaders have to be very careful when it comes to "Civilians" and Trains!

As a kid I was allowed to ride in Steam and Diesel Engines, Cabooses and on Passenger Trains even hang out in the Vestibules with the Dutch door open and stand on Platforms on the back of Lounge and Business Cars!

Railroads are dangerous places but as old Hank Williams sang: " ..No matter how hard you try, you'll Never get out of this World alive!.."


----------



## Hal (Feb 12, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> I've been hearing lately that if crews let railfans into locomotive cabs, they can get fired if found out about it. Why is this?
> 
> And also, I've heard lately that most of the time, crews will let you take pictures or videos of the cab, but not to post it on any social media. Why is this?


Because none are supposed to be in the cab except those working or have Amtrak permission. Amtrak makes the rules.

As for social media, Probably said person they allowed might be a fool and tell everyone the crew let them do it.

And really the crew wouldn't want to jeopardize their job for some goofball like you....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willem (Feb 12, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Yep, the Nanny State pushed by Lawyers and Safety Gurus is today's Norm!


With no evidence to back up my prejudice, I would have said it is the insurance companies and their regulations, which are a reaction to lawyers who are all too happy to go after deep pockets on flimsy pretexts with the hope of getting 35% of a settlement.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 12, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability issues and insurance reasons are what I've always been told.
> ...


The liability they take on if they permit a person to ride without having a liability waiver signed by them. Yes, tickets count as the waiver due to the "contract of carriage" that is inherently the ticket, to a limited extent in this case.


----------

